# ESPN Camp Report



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Can the Bucks regain their competitive edge and play well together after a stunningly bad season sent them spinning from the 2001 East finals to the lottery? And can George Karl regain control of this team and save a career that was tarnished by not only the Bucks' collapse but Team USA's fall in the World Championships this summer? Something is wrong when three solid assistant coaches -- Terry Stotts, Tim Grgurich and Mike Thibault -- all take a hike in the offseason. Everyone, including Karl, knows he is an extremely bright man, often plagued with self-doubt. Can he still command a winning team?


Take a look at the article [here]  

Any answers?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*One has to think....*

Tim Thomas gave SOMEONE the idea he is worth the money he has been signed for AND, having dealt Robinson, SOMEONE must KNOW he is. Ray Allen, this guy is awesome; why does he seem to play a couple knotches below his obvious talent level? Injury? Not happy? Not having an agent really made me think a LOT of this guy. He is both intelligent, and talented, on and off the court. No, the problems with this team have be exacerbated by the arrival of mr anthony "I thought she was 18" Mason. This guy seems to me, to have an enormous chip on his broad shoulders. Kukoc....not even a reliable six man anymore. No, Ray Allen, the ever aging sam cassell, tim thomas joel pryzbilla and another PF(they should have dealt for fizer)is gonna have to help get this franchise back on their feet. Its time for Ray Allen to be the super star on a consistent basis. George Karl is NOT the problem. Player egos are, in my opinion.:shy:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: One has to think....*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> Tim Thomas gave SOMEONE the idea he is worth the money he has been signed for AND, having dealt Robinson, SOMEONE must KNOW he is. Ray Allen, this guy is awesome; why does he seem to play a couple knotches below his obvious talent level? Injury? Not happy? Not having an agent really made me think a LOT of this guy. He is both intelligent, and talented, on and off the court. No, the problems with this team have be exacerbated by the arrival of mr anthony "I thought she was 18" Mason. This guy seems to me, to have an enormous chip on his broad shoulders. Kukoc....not even a reliable six man anymore. No, Ray Allen, the ever aging sam cassell, tim thomas joel pryzbilla and another PF(they should have dealt for fizer)is gonna have to help get this franchise back on their feet. Its time for Ray Allen to be the super star on a consistent basis. George Karl is NOT the problem. Player egos are, in my opinion.:shy:


Well said BamaBull...

I think George isn't the problem too. You are right about Ray Allen. He is an amazing player in almost every aspect of the game. I don't know what is wrong with him, he is much better than he is showing us. Maybe he isn't feeling well in the ego war that is happening. I don't know.

I just hope he can put all of his game in the next season. I just love to see Ray plaing


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Ray Allen is the Key to the Buck's success. He has the talent, everybody knows that. With Robinson gone, Ray Allen should step up, and play like a superstar that he is.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

they have a great team, great players, and a great coach. that doesn't mean they even make the playoffs though, with the competition as it is.
shouldn't make top 4 in the east but anything is possible. ray allen and tim thomas both need to step up but both are very capable of doing so.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: One has to think....*



> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> Well said MamaBull...
> ...


Yeah, with more of the focus being on him, I think you will be pleasantly surprised this year...:grinning:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: One has to think....*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> George Karl is NOT the problem. Player egos are, in my opinion.:shy:


If egos are holding the Bucks back, then the problem IS George Karl. A coach has to get everyone on the same page and motivated to play within the system. You would think that ballplayers, so called "professionals" would not need external motivation and wouldn't need someone to tell them to put the egos aside for the good of the team. but that's not so. The coach has to do it. And that's why a coach like Phil Jackson doesn't get the credit he deserves. Both in Chicago and LA, he has/had multiple superstars who couldn't get over the hump without him. He got the players to check their egos and convinced them his system would bring them championships. And so it did.

Karl doesn't seem to have that knack anymore, and it seems to be holding the Bucks back.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*George, on second thought might just be the problem....*

...but as far as Phil jackson goes, I have NEVER thought more of him than a glorified babysitter! As far as offensive and defensive schemes goes, I will give THAT credit to his assistant coaches....not jackson. He Himself is the owner of one of the biggest if not THE biggest ego, as a coach. again MY opinion.:grinning:


----------

